# Free plans to a nice and large Hit n' Miss engine



## editor123 (Sep 11, 2018)

Free plans for a large hit and miss engine. This engine was designed by one of our club members (www.baemclub.com) who passed away. His family is making the drawings available to any who want them for their own use (not for commercial resale). John Palmer is the model engineer who made the three new full-sized Wright Brothers engines for the Hiller Museum in Northern California. 
http://www.baemclub.com/pages/jandejunior.html


----------



## johnmcc69 (Sep 11, 2018)

Wow! What a nice contribution from the family. It's a gorgeous engine.

 The Wright engine is quite amazing, he was quite the skilled gentlemen.

 John


----------



## mnay (Sep 12, 2018)

Pass along our thanks to them.
Mike


----------



## fpravenscroft (Sep 12, 2018)

many thanks
peter


----------



## Michel_Mike_Chaput (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks !


----------



## hitandmissman (Oct 18, 2018)

Thank you so much for the plans will look forward to making this.


----------



## xj35s (Oct 18, 2018)

I don't know if it's the free wheeling, the torque when it hits, or the simplicity of the thing in general but I love these. At the Canandaigua NY Pageant of steam There are a few go karts/ garden tractors using these engines. So cool to watch.

That wall wizard is cool too. Looks like a half VW. It would be cool on a scale ultralight RC Airplane.


----------



## smiffy218 (Oct 19, 2018)

What a project - great for when the 3 1/2" steam loco is finished (if I live that long!).  Many thanks - I love these little engines.


----------



## propclock (Oct 19, 2018)

This engine is not a "Little Engine" it is big, but runs excellent. 
I have run one built by John. It could really power something. 
I knew John, Miss him and am wearing one of his hats as I write this.
Thanks to the Palmer's for sharing.


----------



## nel2lar (Oct 19, 2018)

Where do I download the plans at? 
It is a very impressive engine.
Thank you 
Nelson


----------



## johnmcc69 (Oct 19, 2018)

nel2lar said:


> Where do I download the plans at?
> It is a very impressive engine.
> Thank you
> Nelson



http://www.baemclub.com/pages/jandejunior.html (See link in original post)

 Beautifully done drawings! Total "Blueprint Porn"...

 John


----------



## lennardhme (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi,
Thanks for the lead to the plans for this lovely machine.....very timely too.
My Son is just beginning model engineering & wants a hit & miss, so this will be a great project that we can do together, although we are 200k's apart.
cheers,
Lennard.


----------



## smiffy218 (Oct 20, 2018)

propclock said:


> This engine is not a "Little Engine" it is big, but runs excellent.
> I have run one built by John. It could really power something.
> I knew John, Miss him and am wearing one of his hats as I write this.
> Thanks to the Palmer's for sharing.



Ok its a big model I grant you, but of what I would call a little engine, like in this picture. 




  This is what I would call a "BIG" single cylinder open crank engine!



And there was me thinking everything in the US was bigger than over here!
Best wishes and happy machining!
  Smiffy


----------



## editor123 (Oct 20, 2018)

12 inch flywheels. You can always scale it down (or up).


----------



## vederstein (Oct 21, 2018)

As far as big engines go, I saw this Iron Mountian while vacationing in Wisconson last summer:

50" high pressure piston
100" low pressure piston
120" Stroke
40 ft diameter flywheel
160 tons (estimated)
11 rpm
3400 gallons of water pumped per minute

Even a 1:10 scale engine would still be pretty big.  (10" LP cylinder).

...Ved.


----------



## Motorteb (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for the free plans, This will be a great model to build  I will print out the plans when I get back home and start building. 

Leith


----------



## jimsshop1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice looking engine. I printed out the plans and read the building process carefully as I also thought of building it. Now, I don't think so. Some measurements left me guessing and others were not present. Also you needs some skills some builders won't have like mig welding, brazing and working with molten Babbitt. The build description is also very vague at least to me but I am not a expert builder. JMHO

Jim in Pa


----------



## GRAYHIL (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi all
Making s half scale version from the plans and have a query.
Piston ring bore 1.86 actual dia
Piston groove bottom dia 1.75 actual dia
A clearance of .055 or .110 on dia
Is this correct or am  I missing something.
Many thanks
Graham


----------



## TonyM (Mar 5, 2019)

Piston ring bore @ 1.84 looks like the expanded size with the O/D 2.090 When compressed bore of ring is 1.84 - 090 = 1.75


----------



## GRAYHIL (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks TonyM
So when I rough them out I will have to make the bore smaller than 1.84 so when I compress them in the 2 inch fixture I can bore them out to 1.75 inch
Got it
Again many thanks
Graham


----------



## GRAYHIL (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi All
Jet part number 148. on assembly does the #center drilled hole point
A   down towards the mixing chamber,
OR
B   at 45 degrees towards towards the street exit elbow to the cylinder head.
Thanking you in anticipation
Graham


----------



## GRAYHIL (Apr 1, 2019)

Will need to do this operation soon, please point me in the right direction.
Graham


----------



## Bruce R. (Feb 3, 2020)

I can’t seem to download these plans, when I try, it says open in outlook. So I downloaded outlook, but that just seems to be some kind of messaging app and I still don’t have the plans.


----------



## awake (Feb 3, 2020)

Bruce, here is the direct link for the download. It should download a .zip file - no reason that should go to Outlook, unless there is something very strange setting in your Windows settings ... assuming you are running Windows.

Just save the file to a convenient folder, then when it is finished you can right-click on it and unzip (uncompress) it.

http://www.baemclub.com/pages/J&E_Engine_Plans.zip


----------



## Bruce R. (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m on ipad, is that windows ?


----------



## Bruce R. (Feb 3, 2020)

There was a prompt on my screen that said save to files, I tapped on it and it blinked, but when I went looking for it I discovered that I have no icon marked files, so I don’t know where it went.


----------



## awake (Feb 3, 2020)

Hmm ... hopefully another iPad user will step in here. I use Android, so not sure how it works on the iPad. On an Android, something like this will automatically go into a Downloads folder; you have to click on the file browser app to get to it. I would think there surely must be something similar on the iPad, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## karlw144 (Feb 4, 2020)

There is a blue file icon with no name, that’s where it went. Can be a hard to find icon on the phone, should be on the bottom info bar on the iPad. Or go to settings , scroll down to apps, and find the file folder.


----------



## Bruce R. (Feb 4, 2020)

I went to settings, there is no “files “ there is notes and books, and it’s not in either one of those.


----------



## Bruce R. (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok, I tried it again and paid attention. When I hit save to files it goes to something called iCloud Drive, but I don’t have an icon for that either.


----------



## Bruce R. (Feb 4, 2020)

I found iCloud Drive in accounts and settings, it says that it is on, but I have no icon for it on my screen.


----------



## karlw144 (Feb 4, 2020)

Go to the App Store and download the files app.


----------



## Bruce R. (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanx Karl ! I got it finally.  Stinking computers.


----------



## Grahn (Feb 5, 2020)

Thank you so much to the family for making these available !


----------



## Bruce R. (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes, Thanks from me as well !


----------

